# Highland Pioneer & trader



## Compass Rose

I have noticed that the Highland Pioneer has left Liverpool Bay area where she has been working for a few years, she has moved up to the Moray Firth area and has been replaced by the Highland Trader.

Could any member explain why this move would be, just curious thanks


----------



## Ray Mac

Pioneer on way to Denmark according to AIS?


----------



## Scott L

Highland Pioneer was handed over to new owners Blue Star Line (the Danish one!) yesterday (21/10/11) in Odense, Denmark. I believe they intend to strip her out, fit DP2 and use her for windfarm support. The [considerably younger]Highland Trader takes over the Liverpool and Morecambe Bay production support charter for BHP Billiton & Centrica for 5 years.


----------



## Compass Rose

Thanks Scott & Burned Toast for the reply, will have to keep an eye out for some photo's is she comes into Liverpool.


----------



## Mick styles

*Highland pioneer.*



Scott L said:


> Highland Pioneer was handed over to new owners Blue Star Line (the Danish one!) yesterday (21/10/11) in Odense, Denmark. I believe they intend to strip her out, fit DP2 and use her for windfarm support. The [considerably younger]Highland Trader takes over the Liverpool and Morecambe Bay production support charter for BHP Billiton & Centrica for 5 years.


Hi Scott, I am now retired.was just wondering if all the pioneers crew changed over to the trader.Have been trying to get in touch with Charlie but keep getting number not available.Give my regards to the lads.Mick


----------



## Treborvfr

Mick styles said:


> was just wondering if all the pioneers crew changed over to the trader.


I'm in Centrica's Morecambe field, speaking to one of our Control Room guys yesterday I'm led to believe the crew from the Pioneer are now on the Trader.

Bob


----------



## malcolm doherty

*highland pioneer*

mo


Compass Rose said:


> I have noticed that the Highland Pioneer has left Liverpool Bay area where she has been working for a few years, she has moved up to the Moray Firth area and has been replaced by the Highland Trader.
> 
> Could any member explain why this move would be, just curious thanks


Yea i was on the highland sprite and the H/Pioneer run out of heyshem to morecambe on supply to the platforms. vroon offshore got the contract and the rest is history


----------



## louismacleod

Mick styles said:


> Hi Scott, I am now retired.was just wondering if all the pioneers crew changed over to the trader.Have been trying to get in touch with Charlie but keep getting number not available.Give my regards to the lads.Mick


Hi Mick,
ONLY Scott and myself transferred.Believe Charlie was on the sick,when he was on leave.Don`t have his number but possibly Scott would have it somewhere,
All the best , Louis


----------



## Mick styles

louismacleod said:


> Hi Mick,
> ONLY Scott and myself transferred.Believe Charlie was on the sick,when he was on leave.Don`t have his number but possibly Scott would have it somewhere,
> All the best , Louis


Cheers for that Louis.(Pint)


----------



## louismacleod

Still on the Smooth i see Mick !


----------

